# Receiving notice if post is quoted



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I noticed on facebook that if someone responds to my post, or name's me in a post, it'll alert me. I was just wondering if that would be a feasible option for this forum? I know there is the option to subscribe to a thread but it would be nice to know if someone responded without having to go through all the threads (especially in the case where it's multiple pages). I was thinking if another poster quotes a person's thread or uses someone's screen name that that person could get a notice.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I know you can subscribe to threads with email notifications. I think that's as far as it goes now. We should be upgrading the software soon. I'm not sure what kind of extra little things like that are in the new version.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you let us know if this will ever be done? Keep us updated. I too would like to receive notice if I've been quoted or my name used.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i think one thing about being notified if your name is used is that people dont always use your full name.

i am often talked about but only named as 2nd or 2nd time, or in the case of Simply Amorous people just use SA so i dont see that we would even be notified. i have noticed shortened versions of peoples nic used quite often.

i thing the quoting of a post would be easier to notify about.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I just call you the Weird One.


I frequently refer to 2nd as Thing or The Thing That iz Called 2nd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

